# Batagov



## Dennis1950 (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone have Anton Batagov's album Dialog?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dennis1950 said:


> Does anyone have Anton Batagov's album Dialog?


I am fearing the worst for you, can't even find a recording .....


----------



## Dennis1950 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for your response.
The problem is it was available when released in 1998 but
after a time the composer withdrew it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dennis1950 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> The problem is it was available when released in 1998 but
> after a time the composer withdrew it.


I presume you did tried eBay?
( That is if you want a copy)


----------



## Dennis1950 (Apr 5, 2017)

I have regularly tried ebay, Amazon etc without success.
I have 3 tracks, one from his website, one from another of his albums
and one from Spotify but there are a further 4 tracks on the album.
At least I have some of it which is certainly better than nothing.
John Schaeffer of WNYC has a copy and he occasionally plays a track
but always the same one which I already have.
I did contact him about it but he came back to me with copyright issues.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dennis1950 said:


> I have regularly tried ebay, Amazon etc without success.
> I have 3 tracks, one from his website, one from another of his albums
> and one from Spotify but there are a further 4 tracks on the album.
> At least I have some of it which is certainly better than nothing.
> ...


Sorry to hear, perhaps someone can and will help you further one day, good luck.


----------

